# Ok Chevy experts - 4x4 question for you.



## Doyle (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm looking to replace my old truck with a newer one.  I'm looking at 2004 - 2007 Chevy and GMC 2500HD's with the 6.0.   My question is this:   Some of them have the transfercase shifters on the floor and others are electronic pushbutton. 

Does anybody have any knowledge they can pass on as to  which I would rather have.   I don't need to lock it in 4wd very often, but when I do I'd rather it not break.


----------



## SMonroe (Aug 2, 2010)

I bought a 99 GMC with the push button 4x4.  I wanted the floor shifter too, but they were harder to find.  Finally settled for the push button, and now it has 300,000 miles on it, and never had a problem?  So, I would go with either..?


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 2, 2010)

I know those electronic 4 WD buttons were a real headache when they 1st came out. I would like to think GM corrected any issues with them by the time of the body style your looking at.

When I got my Z71, I was actually looking for a truck with the manual shifter in the floor as well. They are more common in 'work truck' trim (no carpet, fabric upholstery, manual windows, etc) in my experience of looking at them. I did see just a couple of trucks with all the other bells and whistles....WITH the manual floor shifter. I'd imagine it was ordered that way though.

I was wanting the manual transfer case because I figured it'd be one less thing to tear up. (KNOCK ON WOOD)....no problems from my electric switch so far.


----------



## Doyle (Aug 2, 2010)

Do the manual transfer cases also come with manual hubs or are the hubs always automatic?


----------



## germag (Aug 2, 2010)

My 2002 has the "push button" 4WD...I have 120k on it now and no issues. I've used the 4WD a good bit and it's never failed on me.


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Aug 2, 2010)

I had 80,000 miles on my 2005 Z71 with push button and never had a problem.I have 1,500 miles on 2010 Z71 and no problems yet!
Most of the trucks that I have seen with manual transfer case still had auto locking hubs.


----------



## one hogman (Aug 2, 2010)

*4wd chevy*



Doyle said:


> Do the manual transfer cases also come with manual hubs or are the hubs always automatic?



On the 99 up the hubs and axles always turn with the wheels the axles disengage in the differential not at the hubs, Gm got away from the lock unlocking hubs years ago.I have a 2001  Z71 with the push button 4WD bought it new, never had a problem with it and I use it pretty often.


----------



## JWarren (Aug 2, 2010)

I have an 06 with 50,000 miles and the push button has never given a problem....I only use it on my boat ramp at Sinclair.


----------



## THERAKE (Aug 3, 2010)

I really like my 02 2500hd with the push button switch.I have replaced several of the switches for customers but never have had a problem with mine.Push button for me!


----------



## lxbowhunter (Aug 4, 2010)

i had a 99 with button that went out with 116000 miles and i have a 05 with push button with 103000 miles on it and it quit working a month ago,got buddy with a 06 his quit working also..  i'm selling the 05 crew cab and getting a ford...


----------



## Barroll (Aug 5, 2010)

Got an 03 2500hd with 130k and the buttons went out at the worst possible time. Directly in the middle of a mud hole. I like to hear those gears grind when i shift. Not a fan of push button


----------



## dannybuck (Aug 7, 2010)

Z71 with 160,000 miles and no problem with the push button so far. I use 4 wheel drive a lot also.


----------



## Pure Country (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a '99 Z71 with the push button. A few years ago my service 4wd light would come on..... I found out through trial and error that if I wiggled the switch the light would go out. I replace the 4wd switch and have had no problems since. 4wd works everytime. I also have an '05 Z71 Burb with the push button. It works fine.


----------



## Captain Lovejoy (Aug 14, 2010)

I have an 86' ranger that uses the old school manual locking hubs, no problems whatsoever.


----------



## 2tines (Aug 14, 2010)

i am pretty sure that even if you find one with alever in the floor, that it will also contact an electric switch to electronically engage 4 wheel drive. jmo  btw i love my push button 01 2500 4x4 crew with 6.0, only thing i would change is the motor. if you can afford it go with the diesel.


----------



## PHIL M (Aug 14, 2010)

one hogman said:


> On the 99 up the hubs and axles always turn with the wheels the axles disengage in the differential not at the hubs, Gm got away from the lock unlocking hubs years ago.I have a 2001  Z71 with the push button 4WD bought it new, never had a problem with it and I use it pretty often.



Actually, if I'm not mistaking. They disengage on the axel. It has a shift motor that slides a slip coupling over the spines to connect the 2 ends. Theres not enough room in the differential for it.
Also, z71's, and the 2500s have a locking rearend. The k1500 standard 4x4 doesn't from what I have seen, and I think you have to put manual hubs on if you ever plan on putting a locker in the front differential.


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Aug 14, 2010)

had a 97 a 98 and 01 z71 all with push button and am yet to have any problems out of em...and they all got used!!

the 01 has 212k on it now and still regularly gets put in 4wd

got a good friend with over 300k on a 99 and has never had any problems out of his either

Dont be scared of the push button, I used to be as well but they have proven theirselves IMO


----------

